# iwl3945 questions

## methodtwo

Hi there

Here is the output of lspci regarding my wireless card:

```

Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Now on the gentoo wiki it said that you first have to set you kernel and drivers up.I have the correct driver loaded(iwl3945).Then it said you had to install the micro-code files(firmware).As you may know the gentoo wiki is down.I can't remember what to do next i.e what the micro-code files were called.Can anyone fill me in on this step

After installing the micro-code files am i right in thinking that i can go on and follow the gentoo wireless how to?.Herein is my next question.It says in this how to that if you want to

wirelessly connect to the strongest access point then no configuration is required.So if i have no configuration what must i do?.Do i just emerge wirelesstools and then do what?

Thankyou if you can enlighten me on these things.Also is there any documentation on iwlwifi anywhere?

Thankx in advance

----------

## desultory

 *methodtwo wrote:*   

> As you may know the gentoo wiki is down.

 It seems to be working now.

----------

## methodtwo

O.K thanks...i got the microcode files installed what do i do now to get wirelesstools to work?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first you need to tell us something first :

```

# emerge -av wireless-tools

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

```

Right now, what WM are you using ? Kde,Gnome,Xfce or something else ?

----------

## methodtwo

Here is the relevant bit of ifconfig -a:

```

lan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:de:12:f4:96

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-18-DE-12-F4-96-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-0

```

Here is the output of iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

ifconfig wlan0 up output was nothing

And finally iwlist or whatever was:

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

So it doesn't work but i don't understand why.Your help is gladly received

----------

## methodtwo

Oh and i'm using KDE

----------

## desultory

Seems to be emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools then adjust the configuration files to suit your needs.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## methodtwo

Here is the output of:

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

```

So the card is deteted right...but what do i do next?.Thankyou for your replies.By the way i have emerged wireless-tools and added the line previously stated to /etc/conf.d/net

Thankx

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwllist scan

```

Also, you will need to add this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

----------

## methodtwo

I did what was suggested and removed the line:modules( "iwconfig" ) from /etc/cong.d/net and ran the commands(iwconfig,ifocnfig wlan0 up, iwlist)and the results were the same as before except for the ouput of iwlist which was:

```

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3F:ED:13:BE

                    ESSID:"Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_ED13BE"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=97/100  Signal level=-28 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000006ecdf4a315

```

However wireless still not working.What now?.I just don't understand what's going on.I know that the system is detecting the card and my empty config should mean connect to strongest access point etc ...other than that i'm a bit lost.Thankx for your help and any further help i may get

----------

## methodtwo

how do i remove the symlink if i've done:

```

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

and it fouls anything up

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, don't change anything, it's good.

----------

## methodtwo

i'm guessing:

```

unlink net.lo

```

would do it right?.Sorry to waste your time but i'm still a bit of a n00b really!

At the moment if i've manually brought the wlan0 interface up then the output to iwlist scan is:

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3F:ED:13:BE

                    ESSID:"Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_ED13BE"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=96/100  Signal level=-30 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000006ee7eefe1f

```

Thanks again

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, now you need to run this :

```

# emerge -av wpa_supplicant

```

After that, edit your /etc/conf.d/net and add this :

```

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

After that, you need to edit this file /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

  ssid="Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_ED13BE"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

After that, you are good to go :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

# ping www.google.com

```

Does your wireless connection is working ?

----------

## desultory

For future reference, symbolic links can be removed by deleting the link in the same manner as deleting any other file, doing so does not modify the target of the link.

----------

## methodtwo

How did you know the SSID of my router dude/dudess?.This would be valuable for me to know on the path to wizardhood!

----------

## d2_racing

Here, it's when you run this command :

```

# iwlist scan

```

It's scan any wireless network around you.

And you SSID is : ESSID:"Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_ED13BE"

P.S I'm near you  :Razz: 

----------

## methodtwo

I just did:

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

and got, as the response:no such file or directory as /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

what the hell now?

----------

## methodtwo

since then i've also done

```

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 

```

So after that change is a reboot or restart of network needed.How do i restart..is it /etc/init.d/net.lo restart?[/profile]

----------

## desultory

Just starting the service and optionally adding it to the default run level.

----------

## methodtwo

But i tried rebooting and still /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start still failed with:no such file or directory

----------

## desultory

Please post the full output of ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*.

----------

## methodtwo

Here is the requested output desultory:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Sep 30 12:57 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 Sep 30 12:57 /etc/init.d/net.lo

```

So what does this indicate?.Thankx for your time

----------

## methodtwo

Bearing in mind that this is after an emerge of wpa_supplicant

----------

## desultory

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also, you will need to add this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d
> ...

 Do that, as root.

----------

## d2_racing

After that, run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# rc-update show

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## methodtwo

Hi there

 my network adapter is an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)(output of lspci).I have the necessary drivers installed and the kernel  is configured as shown on the gentoo iwlwifi wiki.

I have emerged wpa_supplicant and here is the relevant bit of  /etc/conf.d/net:

```

odules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

I have also done:

```

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

and\

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

When i do ifconfig -a here is the relevant output:

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:de:12:f4:96

          inet addr:192.168.2.3  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:39320 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3359101 (3.2 MiB)  TX bytes:1028 (1.0 KiB)

```

But when i do:

```

iwlist scan

```

i get:

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

My wireless is still not working..and i've tried using wireless-tools too but that didn't work either.Any help would be great.Please could you not lock this thread because my other thread was relating to getting as far as i have so far(as of the start of this tread)is this a DNS issue?

Thankx in advance.

i

----------

## methodtwo

Oh and here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

trl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_ED13BE"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

Thankx

----------

## NeddySeagoon

methodtwo,

This shows

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:de:12:f4:96

          inet addr:192.168.2.3  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 
```

that your wireless module is loaded correctly and dhcp worked, as you have an IP address, what doesn't work exactly ?

Please post the content of /etc/resolv.conf and the output of the route command.

As a test, try 

```
ping 209.85.171.100

ping google.com
```

and report the results

----------

## methodtwo

Here is the output of cat /etc/resolv.conf:

```

earch Belkin

nameserver 192.168.2.1

```

Also wirelessly i get a network unreachable from pinging the i.p address that you sugested.And pinging www.google.com just hangs

----------

## methodtwo

Could it be that my router doesn't support WPA?.If so what should my configuration be bearing in mind that wireless-tools failed as well

----------

## NeddySeagoon

methodtwo,

Please post your dmesg output.  It should contain information about how you obtained an IP address.

As you are not using keys (your wireless is wide open) it should just work, unless your router has a key set.

Thats quite likely as most routers shipped today have a key for ether WEP or WPA set as part of the factory configuration.

Check with your router configuration web page.

Do *NOT* use this key. Typically, factory set keys are chosen from a very small key pool and they are all widely known

First, turn off encryption in the router, now make the wireless link work without encryption, lastly add encryption back in. 

You missed posting the output of 

```
route
```

----------

## methodtwo

Here is the relevant output of dmesg:

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

and.....

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

And here is the output of the route command:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 wlan0

```

So what do you think the issue is?.Thank you for your time

----------

## methodtwo

What should i have in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  for a router without encryption activated?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

methodtwo,

Its working but you cannot have two interfaces in the same subnet at the same time.

I guess you are unpluging your wired interface to test wireless ?

Do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

instead.

Whats happening now, is that packets are matched with each rule in the routing table (from top to bottom) and the first match is applied. With 

```
0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 wlan0 
```

packets to the internet are always set to eth0.

When eth0 is stopped, the eth0 rules will be removed from your routing table.

----------

## methodtwo

Thank you 

That worked

----------

## desultory

Merged the above ten posts.

----------

